# Pompano



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

How do you guys cook these fish up? 

Here is one of my favorites... 

Cover a pan w/ a bit of olive oil and add some fresh garlic cloves. Bring to medium heat and add lightly floured pompano fillets into the pan. Brown on both sides, and then add enough good white wine to cover the bottom of the pan. Use a decent white wine to cook with, you know something that you'd actually drink. Salt and pepper to taste, and sqeeze a 1/4 to 1/2 of a lemon on everything. Let simmer on medium heat for 5 or so minutes until done. 

Then if you really want to get creative, remove the done fillets, and increase to high heat to reduce the wine to a nice thick consistency. Once reduced enough, remove from the heat and add a nice sized pad of butter. Stir the butter in, and then pore over the nicely presented fillets. Poor yourself a glass of the white wine, add the side plates of your choosing and enjoy. If you don't want to go thru the added effort of making the sauce, you can skip that step and just serve the fillets squirted w/ lemon. MMMM, MMMM, good.

[Stolen from another forum]


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

BS88,

I'd opt for baking fillets covered with sliced tomatoes and lemon. Possibly adding a little basil, garlic, butter, salt-n-pepper. 

However, I'd keep it pretty basic and bake'em  myself.

K.I.S.S.,

`bucket


----------



## Simplelife (Aug 19, 2020)

bigshark88 said:


> How do you guys cook these fish up?
> 
> Here is one of my favorites...
> 
> ...


I cook pompano like the one I saw on youtube and it's good. She used the whole fish.


----------



## CoolBreeeze (Aug 17, 2020)

Oven roasted with jumbo lump crab. Squeeze of fresh lemon.


----------



## harrysalvatore1989 (Sep 28, 2020)

Simplelife said:


> I cook pompano like the one I saw on youtube and it's good. She used the whole fish.


I completely agree with you! I am very impressed by your point of view.


----------

